# Win Xp Launch Failing



## TroubledViking

Hi all,
My dad's computer is having a bit of an issue at the moment. Here's the details. When he boots the pc, all the fans spool up to normal levels, the bios launch opens and then the Win XP loading screen opens and suddenly, the entire system shuts off.
We recently took the heat sink off the PC to clean it out and that was pretty event less, however, I'm wondering if something wasn't damaged by doing this because before we took it off, the PC booted and functioned normally. He also has been having issues with Front Lines: Fuels of War. He initially installed it and played a few missions with no issues and then it stopped getting past the launch screen (odd).
He has an Intel Q8200 CPU, GTX260 GPU, 4GB RAM and a P5QPL-AM Mobo.
Any ideas? I thought either the motherboard is damaged (yet I can get into the bios function and play around) or perhaps the power supply (Thermaltake LitePower 430) is dying?

*EDIT* I just noticed while having a look, it stays 'on' for less and less time each boot. Example, will boot to Win XP load screen, next time I can get into BIOS only, then the next time, I get into the screen just before BIOS. Perhaps I haven't applied enough thermal paste or something is overheating??


----------



## kp101090

*Maybe clean the RAM*

Did you try cleaning the RAM? If not, take your RAM off your MotherBoard and clean the lowest golden looking part of it (Part of its contact with MB)  with (eraser)/(Alcohol+Q tip)..It has worked for me most of the times..This process cleans the dirt off the RAM and might work in your case..Just a thought..This link of youtube video might help you..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0fPf5hjPWE


----------



## TroubledViking

Ok I will give this a try. I honestly did not even think that the RAM might be an issue as the system was working fine just before we did the heatsink.

Also, with the thermal paste, I applied only a very small amount (I could still see the processors GHz rating through the paste)


----------



## TroubledViking

Ok! So I did the RAM and even launched off of one stick etc etc. I managed to get into BIOS and into system temp. Here's the crazy thing, Mobo temp was steady at 23 C. The CPU went from 24 C to 56 C before shutting off. This must be a heat issue. The CPU fan was running (varying its speed) as what the exhaust fan.

Thoughts?


----------



## gamblingman

You should apply a drop of thermal paste the size of a grain of rice and not smooth the paste over the cpu. Put the drop in the middle of the cpu and then apply the heatsink and fasten it back down. Make sure you put the heatsink on the cpu in the proper orientation. You didn't say what heatsink you are using.

If the computer is connected to a UPS (battery backup power supply/surge protector), make sure the UPS is plugged in and charged. If it is not plugged in and charged then that would be a reason for the computer to shut down unexpectedly.

Double check all connections for tightness, that they are plugged to the correct sockets, that the wires and connectors are in good shape and not broken or loose, and that no wires pulled out of connectors.

A big issue I also noticed would be that your power supply seems to be too low in power for that setup. It may well also be that your power supply is failing. Do you have a power supply tester? If not, get one as they are cheap, usually 5-10 USD.

EDIT: And after your last post, can you get into bios and the computer stays on? Can you boot into the os at all? How long does the computer run before shutting down? Does it only shut down when you do specific things? How long did it take the CPU temp to get to 56C? Thats pretty high in bios or right at boot-up.


----------



## TroubledViking

Ok, so I will take of the heat sink (stock Intel for a Q8200), clean of the paste and re-apply like you stated.

He is using a surge protector, but it is always plugged into wall (and yes, I did check ;p)

Everything is tight in the box, PSU to Mobo, RAM, GPU. I am a little worried about the heat sink fan, I used the annoying plastic screw things and the sink itself seems solid, but the fan wobbles (but makes no noise when running).

I don't have a PSU tester, might try and find one if nothing else works. Is the GTX 260 too big of a drain and possibly strained the PSU?

Regarding boot; I can get to different screens depending on how long the PC has been on. Like I said, first I get to XP load screen, then just BIOS, then it will just shut off after a few seconds. When I was able to get it running in BIOS with temps, it lasted maybe half a minute to a minute.

Anything else I can provide you?


----------



## gamblingman

TroubledViking said:


> Is the GTX 260 too big of a drain and possibly strained the PSU?



That's my thought. Go ahead and re-seat the heatsink first though. I'm hoping you are using real thermal paste and not something like toothpaste instead. Check the hold-downs for wear or damage. And the fan wobbles? Sounds like a fan with a broken blade or a bad bearing. Replace the fan if it isn't just a loose fastener that can be adjusted.

Get a tester and check that power supply also. That is a cheap power supply, and I'm guessing its old, eh? If I were to replace it, I would do at least a 450w; but a 500w would be the better bet though.

And since I live in the US, its.... 430AM Sunday!!! I didn't even notice till I looked just now, so I'm gonna go to bed! ha ha ha


----------



## TroubledViking

gamblingman said:


> That's my thought. Go ahead and re-seat the heatsink first though. I'm hoping you are using real thermal paste and not something like toothpaste instead. Check the hold-downs for wear or damage. And the fan wobbles? Sounds like a fan with a broken blade or a bad bearing. Replace the fan if it isn't just a loose fastener that can be adjusted.
> 
> Get a tester and check that power supply also. That is a cheap power supply, and I'm guessing its old, eh? If I were to replace it, I would do at least a 450w; but a 500w would be the better bet though.
> 
> And since I live in the US, its.... 430AM Sunday!!! I didn't even notice till I looked just now, so I'm gonna go to bed! ha ha ha



Ah yes, please do sleep! It's only 9pm here in Australia. I will address what you mentioned though.

1) I bought Deep Cool Z3 as thermal paste (It's the only thing my computer store sold... And was a total ripoff for price.. I don't want to say
2) My bad about the fan. The fan is fine. It seems like I haven't installed the heat sink and fan onto the motherboard properly as the heat sink wobbles. Any advice regarding those stupid pegs? I am going to watch some tutorials tomorrow. I just don't want to break anything (and the little arrows are in the right directions, I think I just didn't push hard enough or something).


----------



## gamblingman

What kind of computer is it? Or did you or your dad build it? If its a custom build find out the kind of fan/heatsink so I know what kind it is and can offer you suggestions for it.


----------



## TroubledViking

The PC was a 'custom' build made by our PC tech, its a little old (like I said, Q8200 CPU). The fan and heatsink are both out of the box/came with CPU stock Intel.
The GPU was salvaged from my old PC, that's why the power supply is under powered (did not know this...)


----------

